# Need songs about aliens!



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm doing an alien theme for one of my rooms and would like to have all the songs playing be about aliens. Which means I need to start gathering NOW if I want about 6 hours worth! 

So far I have:

Blue by Eifel 65 (alien in music video)

My Alien by Simple Plan

Aliens Exist by Blink 182

the X-Files theme

Smooth Criminal by Alien Ant Farm (has alien in the name of the group... this only works because Alien Ant Farm is a well-known group with my friends)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's the first couple that popped into mind: 
Blondie - Rapture
Flying Purple People Eater


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

"I'm A Stranger Here" 5 Man Electrical Band
A couple of 'almost about aliens songs but sound like they would fit in' - "Calling Occupants" by Klaatu(also covered by the Carpenters?!?) and "Little Neutrino", also by Klaatu, from their first album, there is another song about a creature from Uranus on the album, I won't say what the title is here, you may not want to have it playing......, another less obvious(obscure) would be "Watcher of the Skies" by Genesis. Most of these are very spacey progressive rock, some of my musical influences.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Good call on the classic Genesis. I'm a big fan.

Now, as far as aliens...
Martian Hop -- The Randells
Creature With the Atom Brain -- Roky Erickson
The Blob -- The 5 Blobs
Come Sail Away -- Styx
Starship Trooper -- Yes
Starman -- David Bowie


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

This one has been associated with Christmas but hey, "A Space Man Came Travelling" by Chris De Burgh.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Aliens and snowmen, it's all good.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

A coupla' Oldies...
Calling Occupants (of interplanetary craft)- Klaatu and The Carpenters
E.T.I.- Blue Oyster Cult
I've Seen The Saucers- Elton John
Surfin With The Alien (Instrumental)- Joe Satriani
Space Truckin'- Deep Purple


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have several suggestions, in a broad spectrum of styles.

First, how about the soundtrack from the movie "The Fourth Kind". There are no vocals, but it would be great ambient music.






Some other songs:

"I, Robot"- by Alan Parsons Project
"Planet Claire"- by the B-52's
"Drops Of Jupiter"- by Train
"Iron Man"- by Black Sabbath
"Cygnus X-1"- by Rush
"Space Age Love Song"- by Flock Of Seagulls
"Under The Milky Way"- by The Church
"Spaced"- by Aerosmith
"2000 Light Years From Home"- by The Rolling Stones
"Space Oddity"- by David Bowie
"Major Tom (Coming Home)- by Peter Shilling
"Interstellar Overdrive"- by Pink Floyd
"Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun"- by Pink Floyd
"On The Run"- by Pink Floyd

And on the lighter side:

"Martian Boogie"- by Brownsville Station
"They're Here"- by Boots Walker
"Star Trekkin'"- by The Firm
"Attack Of The Radioactive Hamsters From A Planet Near Mars"- by Weird Al Yankovich
"I'm The Urban Spaceman"- by The Bonzo Dog Band


That's all I can recall for now. If anything else comes to mind, I'll let you know.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Rocket Man by Elton John
Venus and Mars by Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I can't believe it!? All of these alien songs listed and nobody mentioned Yoko Ono! Her screechy songs must be alien to ... everything!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I was once going to make a haunted room here that would be a small recording studio with Yoko in it screeching!
Probably just way too scary! You know it's obnoxious when the smoke alarms go off in self-defense!
"Forget smoke OR fire! They are now doing double-duty,as Yoko alarms!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not sure alien-related songs are all the rage these days, but they certainly were in the 50's and 60's after Purple People Eater came out. Here's some titles from my collection, though most are pretty old. Not necessarily alien, lots of it has general "outer space" references.

Weird Al Yankovic - Slime Creatures From Outer Space
Vengaboys - Vengababes From Outer Space
Attilio Mineo - Man in Space with Sounds (1962 album)
Jimmie Haskell and his Orchestra - Blast Off
Jefferson Airplane - Have You Seen the Saucers
Graham Parker & The Rumour - Waiting For The Ufos
Harry Nilsson - Spaceman
Suburban Lawns - Flying Saucer Safari
Webb Wilder - Rocket To Nowhere
Stan Ridgway - Beyond Tomorrow
T-Bone Burnett - Humans From Earth
Vernon Green & The Medallions - Rocket Ship
Roky Erickson - Creature With The Atom Brain
Kathy MCcarthy - Rocket Ship
Les Baxter - Saturday Night On Saturn
Leonard Nimoy - Alien
David Garland - John Zorn - On Planet X
Buchanan & Goodman - The Flying Saucer
Louis Prima - Beep! Beep!
The Five Blobs - The Blob
The Ran-Dells - Martian Hop
Leonard Nimoy - Music To Watch Space Girls By
Ella Fitzgerald - Two Little Men In A Flying Saucer
The Rezillos - Flying Saucer Attack
Billy Lee Riley - Flyin Saucers Rock N Roll
Jimmy Durante - Were Going Ufoing
The Holy Modal Rounders - Mr. Spaceman
Sheb Wooley - The Purple People Eeater
Buck Trail - Knocked Out Joint On Mars
Bill Carlisle - Tiny Space Man
Bill Buchanan - [When You See] Those Flying Saucers
Kirby Stone Four - You Came From Outer Space
Jeff Wayne - The War of the Worlds (album)
Forrest J. Ackerman and Frank Coe - Music For Robots (1964 album)
Mannheim Steamroller - various sci-fi sound effects tracks from 2 Halloween CDs
Sheldon Allman - Space Opera
Sheldon Allman - Rocket to the Moon
Eddie Cletro & His Round Up Boys - Flying Saucer Boogie
Jimmy Lloyd - Rocket In My Pocket
Sonny Day - Creature From Outer Space
Billy Lee Riley - Flying Saucers Rock'n'roll
Skip Stanley - Satellite Baby
Jackie Fautheree - First Man On Mars
Ray Anderson - Sputnicks And Mutnicks
Sonny Russell - 50 Megatons
Wildtones - Martian Band
Carl & Norman - Shootin' For The Moon
Jackie Lowell - Rocket Trip
Wesley Reynolds - Trip To The Moon
Terry Dunavan - Rock On Mars
Paul Perryman - Satellite Fever, Asiatic Flu
Sonny Sheather - Orbit With Me
Butch Paulson - Man From Mars
Nelson Young - Rock Old Sputnick
Weldon Rogers - I'm Building A ... (On The Moon)
Dick Robinson - The Boppin' Martian
Jimmy Stewart - Rock On The Moon
The Elektras - Martian Hop
Betty Johnson with Charles Grean's Orch. - The Little Blue Man (Ebb-Klein)
The Arrows featuring Davie Allen - Space Hop (Curb)
Columbia Pictures Theatre Lobby Spot - The H-Man
Joe South - The Purple People Eater Meets the W. Doctor
Merv Griffin - The Screamin' Meemies from Planet "X" (Roberts)
Ray Cathode (George Martin) - Waltz in Orbit
Jesse Lee Turner - Little Space Girl
Gloria Lambert, with Richard Maltby - Moon Man
The Gee Sisters - Help Me Telstar
Margaret Whiting - Top of the Moon
Ferrante and Teicher - Man from Mars
Dickie Goodman - Luna Trip
Gayla Peevey - Robot Man
The McGuire Sisters - Will There Be Space in a Space Ship
Dan Dayton - Skyblab
Buchanan and Ancell - The Creature (From a SF Movie)
Carpenters - Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft
Joe South - The Purple People Eater Meets the W. Doctor
Vik Venus - Moonflight
Buchanan & Goodman - Flying Saucer, Pt. 1-2
Bert Tenzer - Are You Ready for Life in Inner Space?
Buchanan and Goodman - The Flying Saucer Goes West
Martian Symphony Orchestra - Martian Melody
Rege Cordic and Co. - Omicron Visits Earth--Pts. 1 and 2
Tony Perkins, Shorty Rogers - Rocket to the Moon


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot one of my favorite songs,,,,"Mr. Spaceman" by The Byrds


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are a lot of good songs!

Some more suggestions:

Austin Lounge Lizards – Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley cover)
Camper Van Beethoven – Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo cover)
Captain Clegg & The Night Creatures – ******* Vixen from Outerspace
Delinquents – Alien Beach Party
Drexciya – Species of the Pod
Eels – Saw a UFO
ESG – UFO
Gintones – Flying Saucer Rock ‘n’ Roll
Gladezmen – Marty the Martian
Groovie Ghoulies - 50,000 Spaceships
Hans Conried & Alice Pearce – Flying Saucer
Jeff Barry with Billy Mure Orchestra - The Face from Outer Space
John Cooper Clarke - I Married a Monster (from Outer Space)
King Prawn – Alien Spawn
Michelle Shocked – On the Greener Side
Mojo Nixon & The World Famous Blue Jays – UFOs, Big Rigs & BBQ
One-Eyed Doll – UFO
Psychefunkapus – Surfin’ on Jupiter
Radium Cats – Martian Hop
Royal Republic – Everybody Wants to Be an Astronaut
Royal Republic – Full Steam Spacemachine
Scary B-i-t-c-h-es – Lesbian Vampires From Outer Space
Sufjan Stevens - Concerning the UFO Sighting Near Highland, Illinois
The Aquabats – Martian Girl
The Arrogant Worms – Killer Robots from Venus
The Jayhawks - The Creature (From Outer Space)
The Lillingtons – I Got Abducted by a UFO
The Lovebullies – I Wanna Go in a UFO
Voltaire – Brains!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! Everyone's got things pretty much covered.

Off the top of my head the only others I can think of...
Spaceman by Bif Naked
Mars Attacks by The Misfits
The Aliens are Here by The Hippos (from Scooby Doo and the Alien Invasion)
and of course you can't forget...the Wayouts


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

******* Vixen from Outer Space, Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures
Attack of the 50 Foot Woman, The Tubes
Little Shop of Horrors, ( musical,) soundtrack 
Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack
Even though it's a country song;
3rd Rock from the Sun, Joe Diffie.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Alien Surfer Babes - Alien Surfer Babes
Alien Surfer Babes - Starship Cruiser
Alien Surfer Babes - Zero Gravity Girl
Alien Surfer Babes - Earth Girls
Witches in Bikinis - Mermaids in Outer Space
Forbidden Dimension - Martian Death Saucer (also covered by The Browns)
Forbidden Dimension - Satan's Satellite (also covered by The Evil Streaks)
The Surf Zombies - Alien Eyes 
The Surf Zombies - Mind Worm 
Space Party - Space Party 
Space Party - Journey Through the Black Hole 
Space Party - Flight to Mars 
Kava Kon - Zero Gravity Lounge 
Tribal Gothic - Earth vs The Alien Squid Head Things 
Dana Countryman - Cocktails In Space 
Waitiki - Merry Adventures of the Sleepy Space Kadet
Daikaiju - Shooting The Wormhole
Daikaiju - Escape From Nebula M Spacehunter 

Albums:

The Darkest of the Hillside Thickets - Spaceship Zero
Comfort Stand Recordings - Interplanetary Materials 
The Ghastly Ones - Target: Draculon
Man Or Astroman? - Their entire discography


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

One more classic came to mind..."Children Of The Sun" by Billy Thorpe


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you want a GREAT ambient soundtrack for your alien room, I suggest this:








You can get the download from Bandcamp. The link is in this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/133296-dark-ambient-soundscape.html


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Flying Saucer Rock and Roll... http://youtu.be/CIlYMPeA0sg


----------



## john12 (Mar 31, 2014)

you must go for " I will survive" awesome alien song....


----------



## Frances Gloria (Jun 5, 2014)

If you able to visit youtube lots and many other song and videos their you can find easily your favorite sound track..


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Two good ones: "Spaceman" by the Killers and "Illegal Alien" by Genesis (Ok different type of alien!) 

Eric


----------

